# Neuer Rekordlachs aus dem Altaelva !!!!



## Seeteufelfreund (9. August 2008)

Hier geht´s zu Bildern und Infos.


Der STF aus dem regnerischen Stavanger


----------



## Karl Inge S (9. August 2008)

*AW: Neuer Rekordlachs aus dem Altaelva !!!!*

Great salmon, a shame with the photos. Hopefully the angler has some better private photos of the catch.


----------



## goeddoek (9. August 2008)

*AW: Neuer Rekordlachs aus dem Altaelva !!!!*

26,7 Kilo |bigeyes Auf Fliege gefangen |bigeyes

Alle Achtung und "Petri Heil" :m

Den Kommentar von ihm "das ist definitiv kein Grilse " find ich echt klasse #6
Der muss die Ruhe weg gehabt haben  :q


----------



## Dart (9. August 2008)

*AW: Neuer Rekordlachs aus dem Altaelva !!!!*

Auf dem 2.Bild im Bericht sieht es so aus, das der Lachs wohl schon abgelaicht hat.
Was wäre da für ein Gewicht vor dem Ablaichen gekommen?
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Manuel (9. August 2008)

*AW: Neuer Rekordlachs aus dem Altaelva !!!!*

Wahnsinnsfisch:m:m:m


----------



## Jirko (9. August 2008)

*AW: Neuer Rekordlachs aus dem Altaelva !!!!*

...holymoly, was für ein prachtexemplar #6... besten dank für die info martin #h


----------



## Brassenwürger (9. August 2008)

*AW: Neuer Rekordlachs aus dem Altaelva !!!!*

Was für ´ne Klamotte....Auweia...|bigeyes


----------



## Feeder-Freak (9. August 2008)

*AW: Neuer Rekordlachs aus dem Altaelva !!!!*

Uiuiui,
sehr schööner Fisch aber die Überschrift is auch geil^^.
Der gammel Laksrekord|uhoh:...

Petri kann man dazu nur sagen#6.

Greetz FF


----------



## Jirko (9. August 2008)

*AW: Neuer Rekordlachs aus dem Altaelva !!!!*

..."26 jahre alten lachsrekord"  #h


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (9. August 2008)

*AW: Neuer Rekordlachs aus dem Altaelva !!!!*

UFFFFFFFF,,,,,,,Hamma Teil Petri!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dxlfxn (9. August 2008)

*AW: Neuer Rekordlachs aus dem Altaelva !!!!*

Ich möchte dem Fänger auch gratulieren. Ein großer Fisch und sicher auch ein würdiger Rekord.
Dennoch möchte ich, abseit dieses Threas unter "Fliegenfischen" denn dieser Fisch wurde ja mit der Fliege gerfangen, ein paar Fragen stellen.
Ups...ist mir unter Fließgewässer grutscht!


----------



## leguan8 (10. August 2008)

*AW: Neuer Rekordlachs aus dem Altaelva !!!!*

Saubere Sache. Meine Glückwunsch!


----------

